

Dark Liquor Makes For Worse Hangovers - alexyim
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/12/dark-liquor-makes-for-worse-hangovers/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wiredscience+%28Blog+-+Wired+Science%29

======
GiraffeNecktie
Oh, it's about booze. I'm disappointed. I thought it was going to be an
article about pulp mills and alternative energy.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_liquor>

